# Samsung HWKM45 soundbar help needed please



## diyntn (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a Dynex TV with several HDMI ports.
It has no optical line port.
The Samsung HWKM45 that I bought has an optical line and HDMI ports.
I've connected the HDMI but am not getting any sound through the soundbar.
The subwolfer isn't synced yet.
The TV settings don't have a menu, that I can find, to change the settings for a soundbar.
Any thoughts as to why?
Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/41491/Dynex-Dx-32l151a11.html?page=13#manual


----------



## diyntn (Apr 8, 2009)

UPDATE: It will work with an aux cable, but it's not very impressive.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Sorry for the late response, I don't look at this sub-Forum much. 

If you want decent audio, you have to route the hdmi through the sound bar first. So from your cable/satellite/android box to the sound bar, then from the sound bar to the TV. It's the only way without the optical cable, or a device that'll support a USB sound device. (ie. A computer.) If you have multiple HDMI sources, you'll need a HDMI switch. If your cable/antenna is connected directly to your TV, you'll need a tuner box, or you're out of luck. 

Cheers!


----------

